# Stressing over smoking my 1st and 2nd Turkey……Need some advice please……….Now with Q-views 12-18-12



## shoneyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

I have been asked to smoke 2 turkeys next week for a good friend of mine. My plan is to cure them first using Pop’s wet cure method. They were supposed to be 10-12lbs, but he showed up with 2 turkeys that both right at 20 lbs each.

Oh! He did throw a 3[sup]rd[/sup] one in for my troubles, so I’m not doing this for nothing……

Here is my plan, I was going to cure them for 3 days, then smoke them at 200-250 for 8 hours. He wants 1 ready for Wednesday and the 2[sup]nd[/sup] one ready for Friday. So I was going to smoke the first one Tuesday then let him finish it in the oven Wednesday, bring it up to temperature. Then start curing the second one Monday to smoke Thursday doing it the same way…..The reasoning is because I can only handle one at a time ……I’m thinking of smoking them with Pecan wood and he’s asked me to throw in some pieces of Sugar Cane to add a sweet flavor (He does this all of the time and likes the taste)…..Any thoughts???? Thanks ShoneyBoy.......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2012)

At 20#'s I'd be worried about getting through the 4 in 140 @ 200-250. Even a 14# bird at 250 can take all of that to reach 140. Maybe Spatchcocked, or crank it up to 275-300 if you can. Pecan is good for turkey.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

That's why I was going to cure them first......  That way I wouldn't have to worry about the 40-140 then......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2012)

Oopps!! When I read that last night my slightly brined mind converted Pop's wet cure into normal brine! Teach me to smoke bacon and drink beer! I would think that would be okay, I was thinking about doing some turkey breast pastrami using Pop's wet cure. I would maybe inject the breasts, but am not sure if that's required.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 13, 2012)

Injecting the breasts would be advisable.  And, while you're at it, a quick shot in the thighs too.  Other than that, get 'em to at least 140° for partially cooked or 150°-155° for fully cooked.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Injecting the breasts would be advisable.  And, while you're at it, a quick shot in the thighs too.  Other than that, get 'em to at least 140° for partially cooked or 150°-155° for fully cooked.`


Pops, how much do I inject ?


----------



## diesel (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like you have it figured out.  Good idea w/ the cure also.

Good luck,

Aaron.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

So with all of the stress of doing my 1st Turkey..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..Here is what it was all about...













DSCN7690.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Dec 18, 2012






..Still smoking as we speak
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but everything is going easy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 so far........I cured it with Pops wet cure..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Been smoking at 150-175 for 3 hours with Pecan, Hickory and Mesquite wood.....I'm trying to get a little more color on the breast, but all in all it's rocking on
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Turkey down !!! Turkey down !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh !! I met TURKEY DONE !!! 165 !!! I got some color on the breast and is smells great..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Now the only problem.....It is for someone at work and I can try any till tomorrow..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...The wait is killing me already.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I still have number 2 sitting in the cure....I'm thinking of just letting it ride till Thursday....Any thoughts ?????













DSCN7695.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Dec 18, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I just heard from the person that I cooked the turkey for and they thought it was great !!! It was the hit of the party
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....... I want to say Thanks to everyone that encouraged me and I want to give a special "THANKS" to Pops6927 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for all of the PM help !!  It was my 1st, but not my last !!!!! Watch out Mr. Turkey....It's on now !!! ....... ShoneyBoy


----------



## sqwib (Dec 19, 2012)

Man that bird looks magnificent


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Perfect color on that bird! I would have had a hard time not picking little pieces off!


----------



## sprky (Dec 24, 2012)

You nailed it. Picture perfect bird.


----------

